# Annual Physical Agility Tests



## MMiz (Mar 9, 2015)

I saw that Wake County EMS requires annual physical agility tests for all of their members.  

Does your service require you pass an annual physical agility test?  

I'm not sure many of my colleagues would have had jobs if we had annual PAT.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 9, 2015)

Sussex DE has a "functional job circuit". It's required that you pass it on hire, every other year and on returning to work after an injury. It's designed to mimic the paramedics job, it's rather involved, includes getting in and out of the truck, getting the gear, a walk with equipment, CPR, simulated IV start, flight of stairs, walk on a trampoline (to simulate the beach) a dead lift and that is ONE cycle. I think you need to do 4 cycles in under 30 minutes, without a major rise in hr.


----------



## COmedic17 (Mar 9, 2015)

A yearly physcial is pretty common. Not everywhere does it, buts lot do. 

If you get a gym member ship and work out for an hour or two, 3-4 days a week and stay in shape - it's not a big deal. 

If you train for your physcial prior to hire, rock it, then stop training and spend your evenings eating bags of Doritos and Mountain Dew- that's when it becomes a problem. 
Get in shape, then stay in shape and you won't have anything to worry about.


----------



## cfd3091 (Mar 10, 2015)

One agency I work for does, the other is starting to implement one. It is mainly physical agility, very little real EMS scope skills.. You have to pass it every year. The most demanding part is pulling a 185 lb. rescue dummy out of a car and dragging it 50 feet. The rest is all every day equipment carry and stair climbing.


----------

